# Light modifiers for speedlights



## brianodell (Feb 14, 2015)

I just recently got back into photography and started using off camera flash again (2 speedlights, Canon 580 ex II). I'm looking for some decent light modifiers and stands for indoor and outdoor use. Nothing crazy expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## eli452 (Feb 14, 2015)

Look up the ExpoImaging Rogue Flashbender & Diffusion Panel
http://www.expoimaging.com/product-overview.php?cat_id=13&keywords=_Rogue_FlashBenders


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the Manfrotto 1052BAC stands, they fold flat and stack for transport, they're sturdy and strong. Outdoors a sandbag is a good idea (I use the Manfrotto 10 lb weights, clamp one to the base of the stand).

For modifiers, I use Lastolite Ezyboxes (24") and/or a Hot Rod Strip Box (12x48"); I find that size (~600 in2 surface) is about the largest you'd want to go with a speedlite. I prefer softboxes over umbrellas for better spill control, but they're more expensive.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2015)

brianodell said:


> I just recently got back into photography and started using off camera flash again (2 speedlights, Canon 580 ex II). I'm looking for some decent light modifiers and stands for indoor and outdoor use. Nothing crazy expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thank you!



Dear Friend Mr. brianodell
I am very happy about GRASLON after I use almost 5 years, And I have 3 of them to us as main light(100%), Support/ Fill Light ( 33% of light)and Back ground light( 33% of Light ).

http://www.photographytalk.com/photography-equipment-reviews/2583-graslon-prodigy-insight-and-spark-three-useful-flash-diffusers-in-different-sizes.

http://www.slrlounge.com/graslon-prodigy-insight-review-soft-lighting-for-speedlight/

Or My DIY.= Better for traveling

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24638.0


Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 14, 2015)

eli452 said:


> Look up the ExpoImaging Rogue Flashbender & Diffusion Panel



+1 for something like this, I'm using the demb big flip-it - it's great because it can even serve as a quick substitute for a bracket (i.e. part-bounce in portrait position): http://www.dembflashproducts.com/instructions/learning-flip-positions/

I'm also using round mini-softboxes - they don't diffuse the light much, but make a nicer reflection in the eye. Same about grids, if you like this reflection types better. Look for cheap offers from china on ebay if you've got one month time to wait for delivery.

And of course you want some "3 in 1" reflectors (with tripod & holders) which can save you adding additional speedlites and make a nice diffuser if you peel the outer layer away.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 17, 2015)

eli452 said:


> Look up the ExpoImaging Rogue Flashbender & Diffusion Panel
> http://www.expoimaging.com/product-overview.php?cat_id=13&keywords=_Rogue_FlashBenders


+1 on the flashbender products. They roll up and fit easily in a bag. They have a portrait kit that comes with with a flashbender/diffusion panel, bounce card, snoot with a grid and flash gels for about $150. Not a bad price for what you can do with it, and it's compact for storage.

I had asked the same question a while back and one of the members here, PrivatebyDesign, recommended getting a boom stand. He was right - it's been great to work with. I wish I had gotten the manfrotto, but the promaster at the local camera store was easier on the wallet at the time. I also would recommend getting a boomstand.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > Look up the ExpoImaging Rogue Flashbender & Diffusion Panel
> ...



Very pleased that advice worked out for you, and even more pleased it worked out well enough for you to suggest it forwards.

The forum works


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

The photek soft lighter is on the more expensive side but it's worth every penny. The honl speedstraps, rogue flashbenders, and honl speedgrids are really affordable options. What Id recommend is buy a set of dumb triggers off Amazon like cowboy studio triggers. I used those for awhile and they're cheap but they'll enable reliable triggering in the softlighter. 

I use phottix stands and other generic stands but the only stands I've put real money into are the manfrotto 3 section boom, the manfrotto integrated boom stand, and good old fashioned C-stands.


----------



## pwp (Feb 18, 2015)

Light modifiers for speedlights? Obsessive by nature, I've probably tried almost all of them.

My most used modifiers for 600 EX-RT speedlights are:

1. The ceiling. 
2. The wall.
3. Jo Demb Diffuser Pro http://www.dembflashproducts.com/products/flash-diffuser/
4. Gary Fong Light Sphere http://www.garyfongestore.com/featured-products/lightsphere-collapsible-speed-mount.html
5. Stofen Omni-Bounce http://www.dembflashproducts.com/products/flash-diffuser/

I also use a pair of Godox Witstro AD360 hotshoe mountable flashes. OMG these are useful. They'll take the Joe Demb Diffuser Pro diffusers when required.
http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Camera_Flash_Witstro_AD180&AD360_Powerfou&Portable_Flash.html

They are a little like Godzilla in appearance and performance. I like to bounce off ceilings and walls when I can for a natural light look. You can bounce these confidently in large halls and auditoriums. More often the Witstos are on lightstands with any number of inexpensive modifiers: 
http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Camera_Flash_Witstro_Powerfou&Portable_Flash_Accessories.html

Other jobs that need more formal, powerful or technical lighting lighting are lit with Einsteins, either bounced or run through umbrellas, beauty dishes or more often PCB's excellent 86 inch PLM modifiers. 
http://www.paulcbuff.com/plm.php

-pw


----------

